# Distractions while cubing



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2009)

Turn your sound on.
Random friends were trying to distract me by making funny sounds while I was cubing in the school hallway afterschool.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 6, 2009)

my friends do that to me too and its annoying


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad tries to distract me while I'm cubing...that's what Tiger Woods's dad did to Tiger to make him good at golf, so he's trying it on me haha


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 6, 2009)

you just have to get used to it


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 6, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> My dad tries to distract me while I'm cubing...that's what Tiger Woods's dad did to Tiger to make him good at golf, so he's trying it on me haha



Lovin that sig Emmerson. =]

On topic, was it the people in your field of view making the noises??


----------



## jccuber?! (Mar 6, 2009)

what dooshbags who make such noises


----------



## Ben D (Mar 6, 2009)

NICE 'JCCUBER?!', I couldn't have put it better myself? i hate it when duushes make noises when i cube


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2009)

You people are way to serious.
It's quite fun to have distractions.  I tease my friends all the time when they cube.

Pandaman: Yes, they are right behind/next to the camera.


----------



## jccuber?! (Mar 6, 2009)

were just joshin


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 6, 2009)

haha noise doesnt really bother me when im cubing. doesnt anyone else have music blasting throughout their whole house when they cube? thats how i go fast


----------



## noblsheep (Mar 6, 2009)

consistent noise is ok (music, traffic, radio, people talking to other people). i can't take it when people talk to me though.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

@jccuber- You stole my name!

On-topic- I usually don't get distracted while solving, I can tune things out well.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 7, 2009)

Distractions during BLD are so much worse than when solving sighted. I would be trying to memo and execute, but then some dog outside would be barking at random intervals or my cat would clawing or eating something it shouldn't or a neighbor would be shoveling snow outside at a random speed or a TV show would go to an annoying commercial and the volume would increase by 50%.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

i dont think it bothers me anymore, today on the bus ride to richmand from suffolk, i did 2 blindsolves with 47 kids like screaming and my ipod in my ear partly listining to panic at the disco xD


----------



## Vampirate713 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I am not bothered by sound of noise while I am cubing. I can have a normal conversation while still going fast, and still get normal times.


----------



## Benc (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm only distracted when the phone rings while I'm solving; and there's no one to answer it -_-


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 7, 2009)

Benc said:


> I'm only distracted when the phone rings while I'm solving; and there's no one to answer it -_-



I hate it when that happens! I failed a BLD because of that...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> It's funny when they think saying:
> Right! Blue! Left! Up! Down! Up! Down! (etc...)
> ...will mess you up. They (non-cubers) just don't realize that we don't think about up, down, left and right.We think:
> Right pointer finger, Right middle finger, Left ring finger, right wrist twist...
> lol



lol


when my friends are distracting me, i only think:

middle finger, middle finger, drop kick from the nuts


----------



## coolmission (Mar 7, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> It's funny when they think saying:
> Right! Blue! Left! Up! Down! Up! Down! (etc...)
> ...will mess you up. They (non-cubers) just don't realize that we don't think about up, down, left and right.We think:
> Right pointer finger, Right middle finger, Left ring finger, right wrist twist...
> lol



I don't  I see a case, and my hands do the rest, no thinking required.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i dont think it bothers me anymore, today on the bus ride to richmand from suffolk, i did 2 blindsolves with 47 kids like screaming and my ipod in my ear partly listining to panic at the disco xD



Impressive! Once I tried BLD while sitting 10 feet from a live band. I failed, but for some reason the loud sounds were not so bad for me as little random, annoying noises during an otherwise quiet BLD. I especially have a tough time doing memo if a neighborhood dog is barking.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think it bothers me anymore, today on the bus ride to richmand from suffolk, i did 2 blindsolves with 47 kids like screaming and my ipod in my ear partly listining to panic at the disco xD
> ...



I've also done several BLDs on a very loud bus. At first, all I can get are 20min DNFs, but after lots of practice, I got done to 4min successes. The DNF rate is higher than when it is quiet.


----------

